
Show HN: Stop.Dating Bot breaks up with your partner so you don't have to - OkGoDoIt
http://stop.dating
======
wingerlang
Does no one see that this is a joke? I mean it even says so on the page. Relax
people.

~~~
sova
haha glad i saw your comment before i went off on this idea XD

------
bauer
I don't see this being good for anyone in the long run. It enables the user to
avoid a difficult, but important conversation. It's a generally held opinion
that breaking up over text message is disrespectful and tacky, and this is
even worse than that to me. The generic responses send to the person on the
receiving end are likely to be hurtful as well. Better than ghosting someone I
suppose?

------
kormoc
This is a terrible and heartless use of technology. It should not exist.

~~~
samfisher83
I agree. If you care at all about a person at a minimum at least call them.
Breaking up by Text is pretty low.

------
ToniCipriani
I could totally see someone using this as a sabotage or a prank...

~~~
pizza
Or: _rapid relationship quality check filtering by MITM stress testing
techniques_

